# A sad and preventable Tragedy



## Reel Big-uns (Jul 21, 2011)

The story here. 
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/07/20/ap/business/main20081314.shtml
Praying they will be found.


----------



## stu454 (Jul 21, 2011)

I said a prayer for the families.  Knowing that falls I don't hold out much hope for a happy ending.


----------

